# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  New life - Χιονάτη !!!

## Leonidas

_Η μικρή μου χιονάτη βρήκε νέο σπίτι και πλέον ζει ακόμη πιο πολύ ευτυχισμένη,θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον gull / Γιάννη για την υποστηριξη του και για την φιλο3ενία του..!!! 

ορίστε και ένα δείγμα από τον παράδεισο...



[IMG]              [/IMG]

_

----------


## zweet

χαιρομαι πολυ για τη χιονατη!! φαινεται οτι περναει πολυ ομοφρα εκει  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Αμα την φανε τα αρπακτικα του θα σου πω εγω... χα χα χα χα


Καλα να περναει....

----------


## zweet

παρεπιπτοντος.. τι ομορφος κοκορας!!! θελω και εγωωωωωωωωω!!

----------


## mariakappa

τα υπολοιπα ζωα προοριζονται για φαγωμα?

----------


## mitsman

> τα υπολοιπα ζωα προοριζονται για φαγωμα?


Για ιερο σκοπο.... εεε Γιαννη???

----------


## Gull

> τα υπολοιπα ζωα προοριζονται για φαγωμα?


οχι καλε σιγα μη φαω τα μωρακια μου(κοτες).μονο τα σκυλακια ειναι για φαγωμα και τα κουνελια ειναι για φαγωμα απο αρπακτικα οπως ειπε ο δημητρης!ειχα και ποντικια αλλα φαγωθηκαν!

----------


## mariakappa

χαχα.ελπιζω οχι και η χιονατη.ή μηπως κανω λαθος?

----------


## Gull

ποιος ξερει...ο λεωνιδας ηταν λιγο ατακτος!σημασια εχει οτι η χιονατη θα γνωρισει την απολυτη ελευθερια στο φαραγγι της οινοης!

----------


## Leonidas

..tzonakooo...κανονησεεε...

----------


## mariakappa

Λεωνιδα, μηπως πρεπει να το ξανασκεφτεις??????
θα τον πιστεψεις δηλαδη οταν σου πει οτι ξαφνικα την ειδε ψωφια ή εξαφανιστηκε καπου στον κηπο και δεν μπορει να την εντοπισει ή κλεφτικε με καποιο αλλο κουνελο ή εχει αποσυρθει απο τα εγκοσμια, κτλ??????????????
 ::

----------


## Gull

ποιος σου πε να ανακατευτεις στα προσωπικα μου???

----------


## Gull

> Λεωνιδα, μηπως πρεπει να το ξανασκεφτεις??????
> θα τον πιστεψεις δηλαδη οταν σου πει οτι ξαφνικα την ειδε ψωφια ή εξαφανιστηκε καπου στον κηπο και δεν μπορει να την εντοπισει ή κλεφτικε με καποιο αλλο κουνελο ή εχει αποσυρθει απο τα εγκοσμια, κτλ??????????????


δε λεω ποτε ψεματα!θα τη βγαλω και φωτο!

----------


## Leonidas

...ναι τον εμπιστευομαι για το καλο του...ξερω ποιος ειναι και τι κανει.. :Happy: ..σε λιγο καιρο θα μενει σε αλλο μερος και ολα θα ειναι ησυχα.. :Happy:

----------


## Gull

αχ μη φοβαμαι.......................

----------


## mariakappa

> δε λεω ποτε ψεματα!θα τη βγαλω και φωτο!


χαχα :Love0040:

----------


## mariakappa

ειναι στειρωμενη?

----------


## Gull

> χαχα


στα νυχια του μπουφου η του καρακαλ η φωτο?εχουμε κι αλλες επιλογες.σερβαλ τζαγκουαρ τσιταχ...χαχαχα!!!!!

----------


## Leonidas

δεν ειναι στειρωμενη..τζονακο..δες λιγο τα μηνυματα σου..

----------


## mariakappa

παντως, μεταξυ μας, αμα την χασεις μην αγχωθεις.θα βγαλουμε φωτογραφια ενα απο τα δικα μου.κι αυτα ασπρα ειναι.χαχα

----------


## Gull

χαχαχα!θα σου στειλω κατι φωτο καποια στιγμη αλλα μη μου κανεις και συ αναφορα!!!

----------


## mariakappa

> ποιος σου πε να ανακατευτεις στα προσωπικα μου???


Γιαννη μολις ειδα αυτο το μηνυμα.μου ειχε διαφυγει.να ξερεις οτι εκανα πλακα.σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ανακατευομαι στα προσωπικα σας.αλλα να ξερεις οτι εαν κατι το ανεβαζεις στο φορουμ παυει να ειναι προσωπικο.
οποτε σας ζηταω συγνωμη και αποσυρομαι.

----------


## Gull

> Γιαννη μολις ειδα αυτο το μηνυμα.μου ειχε διαφυγει.να ξερεις οτι εκανα πλακα.σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ανακατευομαι στα προσωπικα σας.αλλα να ξερεις οτι εαν κατι το ανεβαζεις στο φορουμ παυει να ειναι προσωπικο.
> οποτε σας ζηταω συγνωμη και αποσυρομαι.


δεν αναφερομουν σε σενα μαρια.με παραθεση στο λεωνιδα το ειπα.

----------


## vagelis76

*Νομίζω οτι το παρατραβήξατε το θέμα και μυρίζομαι παρεξηγησούλα....
Σας υπενθυμίζω οτι δε βρισκόμαστε στο Lounge cafe και σε θέμα που αραδιάζουμε τα off topic.Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τους τοίχους και τα προσωπικά σας μηνύματα για τέτοιες κουβέντες.* 



> χαχαχα!θα σου στειλω κατι φωτο καποια στιγμη αλλα μη μου κανεις και συ αναφορα!!!


*Αναφορά είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ο οποιοσδήποτε και εκείνοι που θα κρίνουν τι θα ακολουθήσει είμαστε εμείς κύριε Γιάννη.Δε σου επιτρέπω λοιπόν να κάνεις ούτε καν αστείο για το θέμα της αναφοράς.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.*

----------


## Gull

> ...ναι τον εμπιστευομαι για το καλο του...ξερω ποιος ειναι και τι κανει....σε λιγο καιρο θα μενει σε αλλο μερος και ολα θα ειναι ησυχα..


εκανες το λαθος και με απειλησες!τωρα θα παμε ολοι μαζι στο φαραγγι!και οσο για το τι κανω δεν ειναι κρυφο,οι περισοτεροι το ξερουν!

----------


## douke-soula

*οπως ειπε και ο συνδιαχειριστης πιο πανω ,ειστε σε λαθος σημειο για παρεξηγησεις 

τα ποστ εκτος θεματος θα διαγραφουν αν δεν συμμορφωθητε
*

----------

